# Phenomenal



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

As many of you know, Tasha has been my problem Fidelco foster. I am her 3rd placement, and she came to me at 5 months of age with a "try your best" She was unusable at that point, and there seemed to be little hope for her making a Guide Dog.
Tasha is now around 16 months old and the "T" litter is ready to go into training.








The whole litter is high drive, high reactive. Fidelco had decided to pre-test these pups before ever bringing them in. I believe that many of the litter have been dismissed from the program, before ever hitting the training floor. (This isn't to say that they AREN"T going to great working homes! Fidelco works first with Police and SAR before placing these dogs into pet homes.)








I have been a wreak all week, because I know that Miss Tasha can do this job. She is also a bit immature, so her performance isn't always as consistent as I know it will be eventually.








On top of the Foster Director, I also had the Director of Training, and one of the head trainers to just observe Tasha while I worked her.








No pressure there......








Tasha hit the ground running, and worked like a DEMON!!!!








I ran into a reactive dog, a man who tried to get out of her way and ended up running into her, bags and all, 2 people bending down to say "Good Dog!" (REALLY????







) 3 car alarms that went off next to her and 1 car accident. (A fender bender, but it was LOUD!)
Tasha NEVER broke her stride. Not once!








Her evaluation?
Phenomenal. Their words, not mine!








They loved her pace, loved her drive, and loved her nerves!
Tasha is going into training!








(And I signed up for a new pup!)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YAY for Tasha!!!!!!!!!!

YAY for Jess and a new puppy!!









<span style="color: #FF0000"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>CONGRATULATIONS</span> </span>to Miss Tasha!!









This is absolutely AWESOME news, Jess!! You did awesome, TASHA did awesome!! She did a great job handling what was thrown her way. Maturity will only improve her from here on out! I'm so pleased that she's going into training! 

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

That is OUTSTANDING, Jess! I'm so proud of you and Tasha. You have done a phenomenal job with her and it shows. WTG you two!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

That is wonderful!! Good Job Tasha!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Tasha had some odds stacked against her this week to boot.
Fenna has gone into heat, which always throws the bitch pack off







, and Tasha is recently out of confinment from her spay surgery.
Add that to working a place she has never seen, with a bit of nerves coming from her handler








She really was amazing.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS. Great for both of you!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

fantastic job to you both!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is HUGE!!!! Congrats to you guys and may she be the best guide dog ever!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

WOW!!! Great job you two!!!

I have to say though, I am not surprised, you are amazing Jess with that pack of yours!!!

Yay for a new puppy too!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats my girl!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm again so very proud of your Tasha!!









Just had to say it again.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW congrats. I know you will give her some extra lovin before she leaves but please give her an extra hug from all her fans from here. And how great you will get a new pup to prepare for the real working world.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great job Tasha! Jess, you rock, great job to keeping everything together so she could get her great score and into that program. She's a busy smart girl, I have one like that, once Morgan matured she turned into a fabulous dog, always on target.

Now about that puppy







You have to let me know so I can come see her (him, maybe for a change?)!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Frodo is BOY.
No way! Looking for another girl!!!!
Give me the tough cookies anytime!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL yeah maybe one boy is enough - they take forever to grow up.


----------

